# Food Everywhere And Nothing To Eat



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

One week into my hypo hell before the RT131 treatmant, there is food everywhere and nothing to eat! I swear this low iodine diet is worse than anything before me, and I made diabetic diets for my wife.

I feel like a wet washcloth, no energy and hot and cold chillls that would rival anything that menopause could dish out. I downloaded the Iodine free cookbook at thy/ca and although there are good recipies there, I dont like most of it. I am basic living off of water, meat and popcorn (unsalted and unbuttered) On top of all this I have Parkinson's disease and I choke very easy...

I had 90 % of my thyroid removed and now (finally) 9 months later I get my RI131 (had to wait for insurance reasons) Fortunally for me I have enough fat stored to ride me through this (ha ha) I am not sure of the dose I am getting but its low, then a stronger one if needed at a later date.

Not really scared, just worried about choking and no one being there for me plus I blank out for an hour or so every day and dont know who I am or my family. My neurologist thinks its pre dementia but thats for another forum. 
Its hard to find iodine free food and we dont have the money to buy raw ingredients to make homemade sauses and stocks. I feel like a prosioner and I haven't even started my isolation yet. They got all the cancer out but left 10% of my thyroid around some nerve, the RI131 is suppose to desolve the rest.
I have a headache that would kill a moose and moose isnt on my list of iodine free foods! (grrrr) LOL guess I needed to vent a little, I am so frustrated I am close to saying the heck with it all and just take my chances...


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

Can you make some salads? Veggies are usually cheaper than meat.

I just got off the LID, so I can surely empathize with your sentiment. But if you can just get some good ingredients, you can make some decent dishes. Like spaghetti and tomato sauce, or even with some meat.

Spaghetti is cheap, you can buy spaghetti sauce w/o salt or canned tomatoes w/o salt for about $1.

And if you buy oats (also cheap) try the simple oat cookies on p. 108. I made 4 batches in the 2 weeks, and even my wife was stealing them from me, they were so good.

And don't forget the sinful pleasures of chocolate.

Hang in there...
KCU


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

randymorris said:


> One week into my hypo hell before the RT131 treatmant, there is food everywhere and nothing to eat! I swear this low iodine diet is worse than anything before me, and I made diabetic diets for my wife.
> 
> I feel like a wet washcloth, no energy and hot and cold chillls that would rival anything that menopause could dish out. I downloaded the Iodine free cookbook at thy/ca and although there are good recipies there, I dont like most of it. I am basic living off of water, meat and popcorn (unsalted and unbuttered) On top of all this I have Parkinson's disease and I choke very easy...
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; well, it is so so good to hear from you!! You are having a tough time of it and I am so sorry for that!








Here is a little hug from the group!

Tell me; is this the phrenic nerve?

Maybe this list will make life a little simpler for you; you really don't have to cook much of anything.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/107373-foods-iodine/

Before you know it, this will be behind you.

Do you think you have a migraine? Wondering if you should call your doctor about the headache?

Good to hear from you.


----------



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> Tell me; is this the phrenic nerve?


To the best of my knowledge, yes...

So, am I allowed to have broccoli or not, I find sites saying yes and sites saying no, Im confused and time is running out....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

randymorris said:


> To the best of my knowledge, yes...
> 
> So, am I allowed to have broccoli or not, I find sites saying yes and sites saying no, Im confused and time is running out....


As long as you don't put iodized salt on it.

Here is another easy list.............
http://www.entrustmd.com/low-iodine-diet-entrust-medical-group-orange-ca.html

How are you feeling right now? You sounded very discouraged this morning and I don't blame you. Hang out here more often; maybe we can brighten your day!


----------

